# Are all seesnake cameras color?



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I know they make black and white monitors, but have the cameras always been color? 

I'm looking at a used one in the morning that has a black and white monitor. From the pics it looks like the tags are gone so I won't be able to tell from that. 

I have a cs10 and am hoping it will work with it and be color.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

N0pe


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there a way to tell without the sticker? And without hooking it up to a color monitor.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I would hook it up to check. 

Others will know better than me.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

There are both black & white and color camera heads. A black and white camera head is just that no matter what monitor you have. You can still upgrade a B&W head to a color one later on though. Sometimes ridgid offers steep discounts on the trade in/upgrade. 

I would still hook it up to your monitor and check it out though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Call Kirk at AJ Coleman. Something is telling me there was a buy back program where ridgid was offering a free upgrade to color for BW lens. But my memory is half gone so just verify.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

If it has a red push cable does that mean it is color?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the Orange or redish color is the newer style stronger push rod compared to the black older one not if its color or not


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Green Country said:


> If it has a red push cable does that mean it is color?


no. Look at the box on the back of the reel. How many buttons? 3....you got a chance of it being BW. 9.....color 100%.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

The LED's will be red on the black and white camera heads. When you plug it in that is the first thing you will see. On the color heads the LED's will be a white light.

Good luck they are right you can change the heads easily.


----------

